# Rufus has redeemed himself!



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Today saw the second round in our agility club's Winter League. Like last time there were two courses. In the agility round (jumps, contacts and tunnels) we got 5 faults again for a refusal. This was because Rufus was 'going on' so well that I couldn't keep up with him. He turned round to see where I was and missed a jump! Note to self.......get fit! Lol
In the jumping round (just jumps and tunnels) Rufus did brilliantly and were soooooooo delighted to find out at the end of the competition that we got *2nd Place!*. :jumping::jumping::jumping:
Here's a pic of Rufus and I with our 2nd place rosette. We are stood next to a jump set at the height he has to jump as he is classed as 'Large'. This is only the 2nd rosette we have ever won so I can't tell you how chuffed I am. 










Karen xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

:second:
Congratulations!
I'm going off the idea of agility - I didn't realise you had to do so much running around too - thank goodness you don't have to jump or crawl through the tunnels!
I'm so frustrated, I can't find anywhere that does puppy agility, or the next stage obedience. I'm going to have to make it up myself - should be interesting at the Olympics


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> :second:
> Congratulations!
> I'm going off the idea of agility - I didn't realise you had to do so much running around too - thank goodness you don't have to jump or crawl through the tunnels!
> I'm so frustrated, I can't find anywhere that does puppy agility, or the next stage obedience. I'm going to have to make it up myself - should be interesting at the Olympics


What a shame Ali. I'm going to have to teach myself the obedience bit for the Olympics too. Have you got a decent sized lawn at home? You can get some good agility practice kits online. Avoid the Pets at Home range - didn't last 5 mins! I got 4 jumps and a set of 6 weaves on ebay from 'Jump for Joy' (they also make horse jumps). They're really good quality. I still can't use them in my garden as I haven't got enough lawn, but I sometimes take them to a park or to my in-laws when we visit.

Karen xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

We have plenty of grass, I wouldn't call it lawn 
I don't think we're meant to weave or jump yet are we? I need to find out the rules too.
There's another thread with links to sites to buy kits, will maybe get some for Izzy from Santa


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Karen & Rufus .. I am chuffed for you both ... excellent news .. Well done to the lovely Rufus and his dedicated mummy for putting in all the love and effort   Really made me smile .. well done xxx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh well done Karen - you must be thrilled. Can I just ask - is the jump you are standing beside in the photo the height that Rufus has to jump?


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

embee said:


> Oh well done Karen - you must be thrilled. Can I just ask - is the jump you are standing beside in the photo the height that Rufus has to jump?


Yes Mandy, that's the height. Most mini Cockapoos would come in at medium height which is two cups down ...... or third one up from the bottom. Trust me to have a gigantic Cockapoo!

Karen xx


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Congratulations Karen:congrats: an outstanding performance by you and Rufus I can see you are going to be hard to beat at the Olympics

Mick

ps you must put that picture on my Agility article on the CCGB...


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Well done Karen and Rufus that is really brilliant!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Well done Rufus and Karen!! x


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah! Brilliant news Karen and Rufus! Wow 2nd place? No wonder you're chuffed, you deserve to be. That's amazing! Much love xxx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Fantastic.....you're a cool dog Rufus. Well done Karen for keeping up with him. J x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Congrats to you both, 2nd place is fab!! xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ah well done Karen and Rufus... :second: yay!


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Brilliant, Karen! That's great! Well done to you and Rufus! xx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Well done to Karen and Rufus, 2nd place is fantastic. That jumps does look quite high...well done! :second::star:


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Well done to Karen & Rufus. Seriously impressed. 

I would love Millie to have a go at agility. I must start looking into it.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Well done the two of you! That jump is huge!!!!!! Weller would definately run under one that high  it took us ages to get him to jump 'long' he thought the jump looked like a ramp and would step all over it


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> :second:
> Congratulations!
> I'm going off the idea of agility - I didn't realise you had to do so much running around too - thank goodness you don't have to jump or crawl through the tunnels!
> I'm so frustrated, I can't find anywhere that does puppy agility, or the next stage obedience. I'm going to have to make it up myself - should be interesting at the Olympics


Ali it is surprising what you have to do, Weller took to agility like a pro, I how ever struggle to remember to give direction on the way round, the names of the jumps and tunnels leave my head and I end up a wheezing embarrassed owner being jumped all over by her dog at the end......he always gets there waaay before me!!!Oh and I can only work right handed
Poor Weller, what chance does he have?!?!?!?


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Well done Karen and Rufus:congrats::jumping:

My money is on you for the the Olympic Gold!!


----------

